# Help me choose Dales or North York Moors



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Rumour has it that from Sunday the weather in the Dales or North York Moors should be OK.
Looking at the Icampsites usb stick there are lots of CLs and CSs.
Has anyone got any recommendations. Not bothered about electric just somewhere within walking distance of footpaths and pubs. Just for a few days.

Thanks

Terry


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

teljoy said:


> Rumour has it that from Sunday the weather in the Dales or North York Moors should be OK.
> Looking at the Icampsites usb stick there are lots of CLs and CSs.
> Has anyone got any recommendations. Not bothered about electric just somewhere within walking distance of footpaths and pubs. Just for a few days.
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Try Hurries Farm just outside Malham. It's under Skipton in the CC book.

Very pleasant site, friendly owners, quiet, hardstandings and hook-ups and some very interesting feathered 'neighbours'!

I can't remember about nearby pubs, but plenty of walking opportunities.

Roger


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

My eldest son and me were up in Hutton-le-Hole a few weeks ago. Parked behind The Crown pub for the night. They have hook up if required at £10.00 per night. It's a lovely village with plenty of walks. The pub serves food and a good pint 

Hth, Nick.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Terry thornbrook barn near Ingleton is a nice site, a pub just round the corner and more after a 15 minute walk into the village


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Useing Leyburn as the centre,fan out from there, super out of the way CL sites, i do not think there is a bad one. A lovely place to be have a great time.
Ted.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

You are spoilt for choice wherever you go but I would head for Hawes, head of wensleydale. A lovely little town with lots to see and do and awash with pubs. Close to Penine way, hardraw falls, semerwater and home to the wensleydale cheese factory where you can tour the factory and of course buy some of the best cheeses in the world.
Surrounding countryside is just awesome, you won't want to leave, promise.
Brown Moor Caravan Club site gets lots of rave reviews on here.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We love both areas but the Dales wins by quite a margin. I think motormouth has explained why. Park at Brown Moor CC and walk N, E, S, or W. Hawes is a delightful little place. Oooh, turning green now!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Can concur with motormouth.

Have just come back from Hawes. Lovely little village lots of pubs and a good chippy with cafe.

Stayed at Brown Moor which is a 5-10min walk into the village. Nice campsite good facilities very nice wardens and easy access.

Walked over to Semer Water (around 9 miles there and back) and then did a short walk the following day to Hardraw which has some falls which someone on the campsite recommended but didnt have time to go in them.

You can also visit the Creamery to get Wensleydale cheese and I would also recommend the short walk to Gaile (about 1 mile) which is a lovely little village and there are lots of walks and paths around there.

Milly


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

*Thanks to all!*

Thanks for all your recommendations.

Will probably check out the CLs around Leyburn. There are quite a few and I remember the Pheasant Inn near Harmby which we visited some few years ago during the foot and mouth crisis.
Hope it hasn't changed too much.

Will put the bikes on the back but suspect we will stick to walking!

Once again Thanks

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice thread

I've printed it off for future ref

Aldra


----------

